# How much grain for Nubians?



## run1251 (Jun 4, 2013)

I have four Nubian does and one buck. The buck lives in his own pen and shed. The girls have a two acre pasture and 20' by 25' shed they share with their donkey friend. The pens are full of large trees but the brush and browse is pretty much eaten away. Each pen has a Bermuda grass round bale under a patio cover. The bales are in cradles that make the hay easily accessible for the goats but prevents the goats from climbing on them. I breed the does once every 14-18 months and leave the babies with their moms until they are 5 months old. I weather the bucklings at 8 days old. I feed Noble Goat medicated in the morning and alfalfa pellets in the evening. My question is, how much Noble Goat and how much alfalfa pellets should I be feeding the does when they are dry and when they are nursing, and how much should the buck be receiving? I appreciate all thoughts.


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

There are a lot of different opinions on how much to feed. I currently feed my milkers 2lbs each, and 1lb each when dry or pregnant (difference just has to do with behavior on the stand, lol). They get free choice alfalfa hay. 

If what you're doing is working for you, I would stick with it. 

I would recommend getting your buck a wether companion. Goats don't do well when alone.


----------



## run1251 (Jun 4, 2013)

I have a doe in with my buck full time. I purchased her 3 years ago and she has been with him in his pen for all 3 years but has never become pregnant. He gets all the other does pregnant the first time he covers them. She must have reproductive problems. I can't sell her as a breeding doe and I don't want her to be barbecued, so she is his permanent friend. His pen has a common fence with the other goats pen so he has plenty of companionship. The reason I ask how much grain and how much alfalfa pellets to feed is that my husband and our ranch manager keep harping on me that I feed them to much and am wasting money. Neither one of them anything about Goat care, so I would like to find out what amount others feed.


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

How much are you feeding currently?


----------



## goatblessings (Jan 6, 2015)

I feed each goat individually according to: dry, lactacting, pre-breeding, body condition, etc. Each goat may get a different amount. I stick to ABOUT 1/2 lb per lb of milk produced during lactation/nursing kids, 1-3 lbs divided into 2 feedings per dry doe/growing kid Free choice alfalfa blend hay, pasuture/browse. Some grain for a buck going into rut to get him in top condition.... some goats get more/less - depends on the goat and how easy a keeper and current condition. Each goat may get more or less......


----------



## run1251 (Jun 4, 2013)

goatblessings said:


> I feed each goat individually according to: dry, lactacting, pre-breeding, body condition, etc. Each goat may get a different amount. I stick to ABOUT 1/2 lb per lb of milk produced during lactation/nursing kids, 1-3 lbs divided into 2 feedings per dry doe/growing kid Free choice alfalfa blend hay, pasuture/browse. Some grain for a buck going into rut to get him in top condition.... some goats get more/less - depends on the goat and how easy a keeper and current condition. Each goat may get more or less......


----------



## run1251 (Jun 4, 2013)

I feed each adult, doe and buck, one quart of Noble Goat medicated every morning. I add one quart of Noble Goat per every 4 kids once they start to eat. At night I give 1/4 to 1/2cup alfalfa pellets adult goat. They all have firm pellets and are not fat.


----------



## goatblessings (Jan 6, 2015)

If you are pleased with the productivity, condition and thriftiness of your goats, do what works best for you!


----------

